# Life as a Recruit



## Bobby Rico (15 Dec 2007)

(warning- don't expect a lot of continuity in this post- I'm just writing down my various thoughts and such)

Howdy folks,

Been awhile since I posted here last.  Have been living it up in St. Jean for the past month and a few weeks- finally got some time off what with the school being closed for the holidays to write down my thoughts on this whole process so far.  As some of you may know from my previous posts, my enrollment process was quite long- it took nearly a full year from the day I went into the CFRC and got my paperwork to getting sworn in and getting my train ticket.  In that year I had plenty of time to dissect my decision to join, think it over, come to a final decision on it.  Needless to say, as the days turned into weeks and weeks into months as I awaited my call, my resolve to join never faltered.  To say that the long wait made the day I got sworn in even sweeter is a total understatement.  My swearing in day was perhaps the most proud day of my life- to have my father swear me in made it that much more special and will forever be a day that will remain a significant point in my career with the military, for however long that career may be.

On my way to St. Jean in late October, I was filled with a million different emotions.  Fear, excitement, a sense of absolute pride, a feeling of isolation and separation....the whole gamut.  Seeing the mega for the first time, seeing the other recruits marching around looking smart in their uniforms (most of them- there are always a few screws with the pizza-hat thing going on) definitely made me feel like a fish out of water, even though I've been around military most of my life.  The first week was like being eased head first into a pool of water.  Being 25 and having lived on my own for a bit before getting to St. Jean as well as familiarity with military culture made the transition fairly smooth for me.  Others in my training platoon did not take the transition well though.  Within a few weeks we went from a platoon of 70-odd down to 40-odd.  The release rate was discouraging to say the least.  The same questions went and still go through my head to this day "How can I still be here when these other guys who are better than me at this or that aren't?"  When you see guys releasing who are physically more robust than you and who seem to have that 'toughness' quality about them certainly made me consider how I'm still there. I only know that's where I want to be, and I'm doing exactly what I want to do and couldn't ever fathom voluntarily leaving it all behind.

So far the experience has been very positive and quite eye-opening.  You do learn quite a bit about yourself- about the kind of person you are physically and mentally.  The staff pushes you to your limits and asks you to give just a little bit more.  You can see the stress on the faces of your platoon-mates- some manage it well, others collapse in on themselves.  There have been moments when team unity breaks down and anarchy ensues within the section, but then the next day we all come together again to support one another when faced with a challenge.  It's a roller coaster ride.

Our staff is excellent- a good mix of the three elements.  They can be pleasant and funny when appropriate, but are generally fairly strict and run a tight-ship which is expected and appreciated by someone like myself who lacks patience when it comes to bullshit.  As in any platoon or unit, there are the occasional shit-pumps who seem adamant to drag others through the dirt with them.  Most of these people are the 'have no business in the military' types who with any luck will release or be 'encouraged' to release by their section mates, or by their staff in various ways, or suffer enough PO-failures or receive enough councillings that they'll be handed their walking papers.  In general though, the lads (and two girls) in my platoon are good people who have their shit together and are of generally good character- the kind of people you want to see succeed.  I only hope that my mates see me the same way.

Anyway, that's how things are so far.  I'm on leave now- although its hard to break some of the habits (such as getting out of bed at 5 and instantly getting ready for PT or starting to make your bed and getting ready for inspection- I've already caught myself twice doing that!)  I'm looking forward to getting back and completing my basic and graduating (albeit it will be with a new platoon since I suffered an injury and was placed in PAT platoon shortly before my leave).  To those just beginning the process or who will be off to basic in the new year, good luck.  Don't give up, don't quit, and when you get to St. Jean or wherever, give it a chance.  Don't sweat the small stuff and don't stress yourself, but pay attention to the details because they are important.  And most importantly, have fun!

Rico out


----------



## klacquement (15 Dec 2007)

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> (warning- don't expect a lot of continuity in this post- I'm just writing down my various thoughts and such)
> 
> Anyway, that's how things are so far.  I'm on leave now- although its hard to break some of the habits (such as getting out of bed at 5 and instantly getting ready for PT or starting to make your bed and getting ready for inspection- I've already caught myself twice doing that!)



Don't break those habits yet.  You need to stay in shape, especially with holiday dinners filling you up.  I went to BMQ in January 2006, and there were a few people in the higher weeks having difficulties because they'd let themselves slack off during the holidays.

Keep at it, and graduate, then you can slack off a little.


----------



## danchapps (15 Dec 2007)

The last thing our Warrant told us before leaving "You go straight to Farnham when you get back, remember that, you don't want to be fat on turkey going in there, and it's not going to be easy." He then gave us excercise pamphlets to help guide us while we are cut loose.

18 :warstory:


----------



## Jacqueline (15 Dec 2007)

Congrats B! I can't wait to go! I've just one more thing to do before applying again, so Congrats!


----------



## Roy Harding (15 Dec 2007)

That was a nice post.  

Thank you, Bobby Rico - and the best of the season to you.


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Dec 2007)

Great post Bobby. Good luck and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## JBoyd (15 Dec 2007)

I also want to say thank you for this post. I hope to find my self off to BMQ shortly into the new year and posts like yours give people like me confidence.

Happy holidays and all the best to you on the rest of your training.


----------



## Lazarus** (15 Dec 2007)

Nice post. Cant wait to find myself at St.Jean next year as well  
Merry Christmas!


----------



## JAWS228 (15 Dec 2007)

Thank you for that excellent post; definitely some encouragement for those of us heading off to BMQ soon! Wish you the best of luck on the rest of your course and a speedy recovery from your injury.

Happy Holidays to you!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (16 Dec 2007)

JAWS228 said:
			
		

> Thank you for that excellent post; definitely some encouragement for those of us heading off to BMQ soon! Wish you the best of luck on the rest of your course and a speedy recovery from your injury.
> 
> Happy Holidays to you!



A very encouraging post to us old curmudgeons up here too who wonder if the quality control thing is still working in the BMQ process. According to your post the "weeding out" process is still going on and that is a very good thing. 
I remember the day the guy in the bunk across from me got CTed in Basic. His daddy was a Commodore and he thought he had a divine right to be an officer (probably thought he should have started as a senior officer too!) in her Majesty's Navy. There wasn't a day go by that he wouldn't complain that all the training and discipline  was "army garbage" and things would be so much better when he made it to Esquimalt and the real training began. He lasted 6 weeks until his condescending and superior attitude got him a trip to the Coqualeetza (sp?) Barracks where they held folks until they were released. Even if he would have slipped by CFOCS he would have made the worst possible type of officer imaginable. 
We also had guys who were physically very fit and tough but could not take the mental and emotional stress when asked to push themselves to their limits in the field. Then there were the ones who were strictly in it for themselves and could not learn how to work together with others....they all fell by the wayside. 
We went from a total intake of nearly 700 on the first day to somewhere around 400 on the Grad parade. We probably lost another 1/3 during the MARS phase training.


----------



## Boca (20 Dec 2007)

Thanks a lot for the fantastic post. I'm leaving Jan 5th for Borden and your letter helps me feel a tiny bit more prepared. Congrats and good luck when you return!


----------



## NJL (24 Dec 2007)

I'm also on Xmas leave from BMQ in St.Jean... we start week 10 when I get back.. glad to have the week at the mega before 11/12 in Farnham... staying in shape over the holiday can be tricky for some but it's gotta be done... I'm gonna be glad when Feb 1 comes around it's the day I graduate BMQ, but once I'm gone I may actually miss some things about it (mainly the people).. good luck to all, stay focused and you'll be fine.


----------



## airforce5 (28 Dec 2007)

Hey!...I loved your post!...I am in week 6 when I get back.  Work out over the holidays as much as you can...you will feel better for it.  I know that it is hard cause there is no one there telling you to do it...but remember self discipline.. I have talked to many of my platoon mates and they havent done anything over break.  They better not get us in crap. and we have a run on monday morning..it should be interesting...lol   I am glad that we have a couple of weeks to get back into it before we hit farnham.  Oh yeah and this is a piece of advice that I told one of the girls on my platoon...( the girls like to fight).... Look at the ppl you are with and thinking of them as your best friends at home....listen and take there crap as you would ur best friend and then let it go...letting things go is part of the game...you will meet the best friends u will ever have in these weeks......... Anyone got any hints for my 6k rucksack march when i get back...I hate that thing it weighs a ton.....other then put a big strong boy behind  you....lol...any hints for my remainder of time too..... see all you back at the mega and good luck to the end of ur courses.


----------



## danchapps (28 Dec 2007)

airforce5 said:
			
		

> Anyone got any hints for my 6k rucksack march when i get back...I hate that thing it weighs a ton.....other then put a big strong boy behind  you....lol...any hints for my remainder of time too..... see all you back at the mega and good luck to the end of ur courses.



My advice for your 6K ruck, stand next to someone you like, or at least someone to keep you entertained. And make sure the bloddy thing fits right, test it out the night before to make sure it sits properly. The last thing you want is to spend half the walk adjusting and being generally uncomfortable. Oh, and get someone to lift it onto your back. This will save the straps getting fouled and causing the previous to happen. Try and get the ruck high and the butt pack low, this will do a couple of things. It's a bit more comfortable, and having the high/low thing going means you have a better chance of standing straight. Trust me, after a distance, you don't want to be crouched over because the butt pack is too low. Oh, almost forgot, good socks. Go to Marks Work Wearhouse/L'Equiper (it's by Wal-Mart) and get some good socks. I buy the Coppersole socks, yeah, they're like $10/pair, but they wick sweat away(it says so on the pack, oh I love the wicking action), and keeps your feet dry. I go with the thermal Coppersoles myself, but it's your call. Finally, if you are comfortable ruck/butt pack wise the only thing you need is some good company. Talk about sports, beer, hollidays, whatever. But the more you chat, the less you are thinking about the walk, therefore causing time to pass before you know it. Any other questions PM me, I did the 13K the Friday before we all left for Christmas, so it's still fresh. Keep a good head, chin up.


18


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Dec 2007)

Here is the hidden secret of rucking, perfected over 23 years of humping the stupid thing.  Ready?  Then we'll begin:
   Make sure all straps are TIGHT, and ends tucked away,
   Make sure all externally attached stuff is secured TIGHTLY'
   Put the rucksack on, lean forward, and tighten the shoulder straps, NOT TO THE POINT THAT CIRCULATION TO THE ARMS IS CUT OFF,
   Step forward onto the left foot, transferring body weight onto it,
   Swing right foot through in a natural motion, place on ground 20-30 inches forward of the left one,
   Transfer body weight onto right foot,
   Repeat until told to stop.

Any questions?  I know it's a lot of info, like drinking from a fire hose right now, but you'll be amazed how fast you catch on.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (28 Dec 2007)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Here is the hidden secret of rucking, perfected over 23 years of humping the stupid thing.  Ready?  Then we'll begin:
> Make sure all straps are TIGHT, and ends tucked away,
> Make sure all externally attached stuff is secured TIGHTLY'
> Put the rucksack on, lean forward, and tighten the shoulder straps, NOT TO THE POINT THAT CIRCULATION TO THE ARMS IS CUT OFF,
> ...



 :rofl:  Yup that's pretty much it. Mind in neutral, butt in gear.


----------



## Roy Harding (28 Dec 2007)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Here is the hidden secret of rucking, perfected over 23 years of humping the stupid thing.  Ready?  Then we'll begin:
> Make sure all straps are TIGHT, and ends tucked away,
> Make sure all externally attached stuff is secured TIGHTLY'
> Put the rucksack on, lean forward, and tighten the shoulder straps, NOT TO THE POINT THAT CIRCULATION TO THE ARMS IS CUT OFF,
> ...



Hey!!  Who told YOU the secret?


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Dec 2007)

I like to include: ensure the waistband is tightened about the hips. 

I find this helps to distribute the weight and reduces the amount of strain on my shoulders.


----------



## NJL (30 Dec 2007)

At the beginning of the month I completed the 13k march during basic... make sure you ruck is adjusted to your liking before you start moving (adjusting it during the march can be tricky) and then it's just mind over matter... talking with people helps take you mind off any pain you're feeling.. having to keep 2 hands on my C7 during the march adds a wrinkle to it, but I didn't have any problems other than a sore right sholder afterwards.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (30 Dec 2007)

and for the love of god tighten the valise until it wont tighten any more, do not trust your wash basin to hold the thing together. in fact make the opening look like a sphincter and you should be OK, otherwise the thing tends to puke about halfway through the march.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (30 Dec 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> and for the love of god tighten the valise until it wont tighten any more, do not trust your wash basin to hold the thing together. in fact make the opening look like a sphincter and you should be OK, otherwise the thing tends to puke about halfway through the march.



Yeah and then the DS start to yell really loud at you and call into question your lineage....oh I forgot they're probably not allowed to do that anymore.  ;D


----------

